# Simone Lo Faso



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2016)

Esterno/Seconda punta del Palermo. Classe 1998.

Mi ha impressionato tantissimo oggi contro di noi. Ha un controllo palla, un dribbling ed un agilità pazzesca. Questo va tenuto sotto controllo.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia che talento !


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

MOLTO interessante, in pocchi minuti Abate non sapeva cosa fare con lui, sembra molto più forte di Sallai è sicuramente sarà titolare in poco tempo, quindi da seguire.

Del Palermo oggi ho visto bene anche Enrique.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Novembre 2016)

Ammazza oh, tenere d'occhio


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Novembre 2016)

Anche a me è sembrato un ottimo prospetto e penso che troverà sempre più spazio vista anche la qualità media della rosa (che pur credo abbia buoni giovani, però ancora troppo acerbi).


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Novembre 2016)

Un giocatore come in Italia ce ne sono pochi: Un giocatore moderno.

Ad averlo visto oggi mi sempre il tipo di giocatore che vedi spesso in Premier o Olanda. Tipologia Sterling, Alli, Sane (nelle dovute proporzioni)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Novembre 2016)

L'ottimo controllo di palla è la prima cosa che ho notato in lui.


----------



## VonVittel (6 Novembre 2016)

Talentuosissimo. Ha tecnica e capacità di saltare l'uomo. Qualità che si erano perse ormai tra le ali italiane


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Novembre 2016)

Tecnicamente un mostro


----------



## cremone (7 Novembre 2016)

Se il Palermo retrocede è da prendere subito magari per parcheggiarlo altrove


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Novembre 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Se il Palermo retrocede è da prendere subito magari per parcheggiarlo altrove



Se continua cosi, è da prendere anche se il Palermo non retrocede. Lo si puo' acquistare e lasciare al Palermo.... Ovviamente prima che arrivi la Juve!


----------



## prebozzio (7 Novembre 2016)

Cominciamo a fare come la Juve: bloccare e controllare i giovani.
Ieri ho visto un controllo di palla SPAVENTOSO.


----------



## smallball (7 Novembre 2016)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Esterno/Seconda punta del Palermo. Classe 1998.
> 
> Mi ha impressionato tantissimo oggi contro di noi. Ha un controllo palla, un dribbling ed un agilità pazzesca. Questo va tenuto sotto controllo.


mi ha fatto una splendida impressione,promette molto bene


----------

